

Functional Programming in a Dysfunctional World - simonraikallen
https://underthehood.myob.com/functional-programming-in-a-dysfunctional-world

======
hijiri
Does anyone with a disqus account want to mention that the "Bool" in the type
signature of isKey should be "Maybe Bool"?

~~~
hiroantagonist
I'm afraid the type signature is correct. Please refer to the following gist.

[https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a0046e1ca87662a018f2](https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a0046e1ca87662a018f2)

------
dang
Sockpuppet votes and comments are not allowed on Hacker News.

